# newb ask brother bundy questions



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

blalalaalalalaalalala


----------



## Azog (Jun 9, 2014)

Which stack is best for PP gains?

Kidding, but hopefully the newbs can get the help they need up in this thread!


----------



## THE (Jun 9, 2014)

I appreciate the help.  I am new to this and I would like any help I can get on knowledge on how to differentiate good and bad gear.  Any  links u may know of that I can read.  I am sure the question has been asked before but I have not found it yet.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 9, 2014)

What does brother bundy advise n00bs to do for their first cycle?

What if the n00b was a little hard-headed and extra adventurous dead set on running more than one compound?
What would you suggest that cycle be.


----------



## Brett Maverick (Jun 9, 2014)

All good things come to those who put in work. U wouldn't hire a clown to fix the John . . Putting in my own work , time to get dirty .


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 9, 2014)

If I were simultaneously training for the Olympia and a PL Meet against the entire Lillibridge Clan - their collective totals against mine - would you recommend crunches or hanging knee raises?



I do appreciate you being willing to help out the n00bs. You're a good Bro, BB. Much respect.


----------



## bvs (Jun 9, 2014)

respect man. having bros like you on here is what makes this forum by far the best

now for my question....
well its essentailly the same as superbane what would be a good first timers cycle and what would you advise if they were to indulge and thow an oral or something in?


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy,

 Truthfully, I think the brothers here are very tolerant of the new guys. I'd love to place a simultaneous post, here and at another site and compare the responses. I bet the F# ratio will be 10:1 (min.). 
But I'm 100% with you. "Treat others as you wish to be treated". In the past, if you needed advice on AAS, it came from the dude selling you bunk from the start. Knowledge is power, pass it on!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 9, 2014)

snake said:


> Brother Bundy,
> 
> Truthfully, I think the brothers here are very tolerant of the new guys. I'd love to place a simultaneous post, here and at another site and compare the responses. I bet the F# ratio will be 10:1 (min.).
> But I'm 100% with you. "Treat others as you wish to be treated". In the past, if you needed advice on AAS, it came from the dude selling you bunk from the start. Knowledge is power, pass it on!



I agree with this 100%. Good job snake.


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2014)

RustyShackelford,

I ever tell you you're a smart man?!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2014)

Bundy didn't you just flame that Kelly guy and run him off the board?


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cani I drink winny. Is it okay to anally inject with a turkey baster


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 9, 2014)

I told you all not to flame Mikey and his beautiful breast posts.....


----------



## losieloos (Jun 9, 2014)

What is better. Bodybuilding or powerlifting?.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bundy didn't you just flame that Kelly guy and run him off the board?



yes i did...now fuk this thread delete it


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

I agree with a lot of what you said in your first post BB.  If we want this place to grow and become better a few things are key:

     1.  Don't run off new members.
     2.  Create threads with information so that when people search for answers, UGBB shows up in top results.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey BB I have a real deal question for ya.

You should be dimly aware of my cycling history (mega-failed Pinnacle cycle) along with some DMZ and other prohormone cycles.  I recently (this morning) ran across some HG cyp, mast, and anavar all supposedly very legit.  A friend of mine is running their tren and is seeing some great gains.  He's not the type to get bloods tho, so you can never be 100%.

As you know I'm currently on TRT, should I just blast with some of the cyp for 12 weeks or so and then see about adding the mast and anavar in a later cycle or would you add them to this one?  How would you structure such a cycle?

Thanks bud.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> blalalaalalalaalalala



Lmfao
Sobered up I see.....


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 9, 2014)

losieloos said:


> What is better. Bodybuilding or powerlifting?.



Neither. Crossfit is better.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 9, 2014)

When I said "Create threads with information" I think what I meant was, "Talk about PPs and make fun of noobs," as usual.  

Hollywood, why don't you start your own thread about that?  I'm sure it will get more attentive answers that way.  

Oh, and I like turtles.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 9, 2014)

Do as i say not as i do....

Just re-title the thread like that Bundy, no reason to delete....


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 9, 2014)

schultz1 said:


> Cani I drink winny. Is it okay to anally inject with a turkey baster



as long as you insert it all the way up to the rubber part.


----------

